

Ask HN: How to make a social network better than Facebook? - 123user


======
jordigg
It's difficult to make a social network better than Facebook, it's too big to
kill being just better in something, they can just fix it or buy you and
continue with the monopoly. There's lots of users that don't like Facebook
anymore because it's full of crap and you are friends with people you just
know but you have no interest on their life. If you check the other social
networks that compete in some way with Facebook they are all different and
they focus in another approach to users. More than being better I would try to
be different and find this new market that can start small and bring more and
more people together and making these connections useful for everyone.

